# Best place to get single speed wheels



## l4dva (20 Jul 2012)

Where should I be going for all my single speed kit... I can't see much choice on the net for single speed wheels?

Any recommendations? I have apx £150 to spend on the lightest / quickest wheelset possible? 

Main uses will be commuting on London roads, I weight about 80 kg, no racing but my commute is apx 11 miles each way plus I like to take de tours to add some miles to that, hence light weight wheels that are easy to spin will be better

Thanks!


----------



## l4dva (20 Jul 2012)

Whoops can the moderators delete these additional threads please? My phone went a little nuts and posted the same thread 3 times....


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2012)

Go on i am in a good mood today , i would rather have wheels that can go at all sorts of speeds or i cant stop , or get going depending on what "speed " they are set for


----------



## Boris Bajic (20 Jul 2012)

If you have a friendly local bike shop that's where to start. When you start fooling with the fabric of the Universe, there will be niggly little things you want to change and penetrating questions you want to ask. Online suppliers tend to look second best when you need to go back in and ask how to fit something.

Wiggle and similar are OK if you know what you want and know how you'll use it or fit it.... but when you start getting into spacers and chain alignment, it can be a good idea to have the vendor of the parts to hand.

People get scared of the HUGE SAVINGS they'll lose by going to their LBS, but in truth these are small on individual items.

My LBS is happy to try to match online prices for bigger stuff.

As to wheel type, you'll be putting your bike to the same use as almost every other road-based fixie-rider in the South East. You won't need anything special. 80kg is not heavy. No dents in my floorboards yet, and I weigh more than that.

Most of the changes for a single-speed or fixed-gear bike are parts that you remove, not parts you add. So there won't be much buying. You may be able to use an existing chainring and your current chain (cut down).

And the best news? You only need to buy one wheel. The front wheel is the same whether you run one speed or fifty-seven.

Have fun with the build and support your local bike shop.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2012)

Have a look at spa Cycles.

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s178p1818


----------



## mangid (24 Jul 2012)

l4dva said:


> Where should I be going for all my single speed kit... I can't see much choice on the net for single speed wheels?
> 
> Any recommendations? I have apx £150 to spend on the lightest / quickest wheelset possible?
> 
> ...


 
Can you do it over time, 150 this year, 150 next ? I upgraded to Mavic Ellipse over 2 years, they're rock solid, and have 36K+ on the rear.


----------



## l4dva (24 Jul 2012)

My main reason to upgrade was due to the fact that the bike I brought (off gumtree) only had the rear wheel. so i've put my spare front wheel on it and been using that but the front wheel im using along with its matching rear i want to sell ( i have a potential buyer for the pair)... the rear wheel on my single speed is old and the hubs dont spin smoothly im sure its an easy fix but id rather just buy a complete set front and back..

I have a look at these mavic ellipse's but they sound expensive if you upgraded over the two years. I kinda like the look of the deep rim wheels that you see on many single/fixed bikes too... just wanted to see what was about and if i could get anything for the budget i have


----------



## Manonabike (25 Jul 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> If you have a friendly local bike shop that's where to start. When you start fooling with the fabric of the Universe, there will be niggly little things you want to change and penetrating questions you want to ask. Online suppliers tend to look second best when you need to go back in and ask how to fit something.
> 
> Wiggle and similar are OK if you know what you want and know how you'll use it or fit it.... but when you start getting into spacers and chain alignment, it can be a good idea to have the vendor of the parts to hand.
> 
> ...


 

I understand your point but I don't agree with it. I used to buy from my LBS but after a while I realised that everytime I went through their doors their advised was always about getting the maximum profit for themselves. Just one example, they convinced me that chain and cassette were renewed together, now I know that is not always the case.

When you need a friendly advise about fitting things together then you need an Internet search engine. I still haven't found one thing that i cannot do because I cannot find the information...... the net is full of information and videos on how to do jobs on your bike, not forgetting these pages with a wealth of knowledgeable members willing to give you good advise.

The savings cannot be ignored either cause they can be quite substantial and they know it.

Having said all that, everyone is entitle to go about getting parts and fixing things the way they see fit. For me a LBS is just for an emergency otherwise I buy ooline and fit it myself.

The best place to buy SS wheels is online, good choice and better deals


----------

